# Creepy Jack-O-Lanterns



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I made these for a new scene I want to include in the haunt.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. How big are they?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They remind me of Oogie Boogie


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Id say about the size of a regular pumpkin, average pumpkin size, haha.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice, will they have ligths inside?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, definatly want to have lights!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice. They remind me of oogie boogie too. Awesome!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are creepy. Great job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work tyler! Geez it's like every 3 days you have something new!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice I like them - so mine should be ready in 3 days?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

They look nice. Great work!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

haha, thanks guys.
Im working now so its killing my mass production!!haha
But ive got 2 things in the works!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Those jack-o'-lanterns look great Tyler!*


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm like everyone else, reminds me of Oogie Boogie.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

"What are you going to do?"

"I'm gonna do the best I can."


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great job !


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Didn't mean to resurrect an old thread, I was looking for Oogie Boogie reference and had to comment. I do like the JOLs, however.


----------

